
Ask HN: What buzzwords are on your blacklist? - jamesonzimmer
Coworkers and I have been cataloging annoying tech jargon (and their less-obnoxious alternatives) in this spreadsheet for a few months. What buzzwords are we missing?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;18C1HQPJ8bk-Uah0uEVlw4o7SLkTtL2uuyDjbYVS01_A&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
jwilk
(Consider adding "Ask HN:" to the submission title.)

~~~
jamesonzimmer
Oi vey. Thanks :)

